# Devious Maids anyone?



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I started watching it the first week it was on and got hooked for sure!
Anyone watch it?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't but my 14 yo does, not sure it's so appropriate either. I catch bits and pieces when I'm folding the laundry or something. As a matter of fact it's on now.


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

I watched the first episode as well and love it. I set the DvR to record upcoming episodes!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

We've been taping and watching it. Still not sure about it. Dexter, anyone?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Watching it now on the dvr! Love it so far..reminds me of Desperate Housewives but that's most likely because it has the same producer along and Eva Longoria is also a producer.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> Watching it now on the dvr! Love it so far..reminds me of Desperate Housewives but that's most likely because it has the same producer along and Eva Longoria is also a producer.


I loved Desperate Housewives and was sad when it ended. Love seeing Susan Lucci in this one! She fits right in.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think it gets better every week!


----------

